# Stihl FS 46 Trigger Housing



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a Stihl fs 46 string trimmer and my nephew took apart the trigger housing. This one has the on off switch on top, trigger lock also is on top. Housing is almost square. I need a exploded veiw picture so I can get all the parts back in the right place. Such as spring for the trigger. Thanks for any help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The attachment will show a FS46 Housing. Have a good one. Geo


----------

